# How long between filter media changes?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

I have an aqua clear 50 filter. I have the activated carbon, foam, and biomax filter insert (looks like little ceramic stones in a mesh bag). How often should I replace each component? I have had the tank about 1 month, and have replaced the carbon. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

never the sponge or biomax, the carbon I dont use but every WC, rinse it by dunking it and sloshing it in a bucket of old tank water but carbon needs to be replaced at max every 28 days.
the sponge and biomax just rinse the same way, squeeze the sponge alot then replace back into the filter, never use tap water as this will nuke the bacteria and send you back to square one.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

You will get mixed responses on carbon, some use it some don't. I quit using it because it can lose it's effectiveness after a couple weeks and I didn't want to replace it that often. Like is stated above, as long as your filter media isn't falling apart I wouldn't change it until it gets to the point that you can't clean it anymore and it restricts your water flow. Dunk it in some old tank water and put it right back in. The directions won't tell you to do this because the companies want you buying more sponges and stuff.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Unless you have the trouble I had. My sponge media was loaded with snails. I'm so tired of killing them in my tank that I figured the sponge must have been contributing quite a bit to the population.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I never wash ceramic media but if the sponge is soo cloged that its reducing flow you should atleast wash it out. I usually take my sponges/filter pads out like once every few months and rinse them off in tank water just to improve flow.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Never , unless it is falling apart . I do not use carbon and I only rinse out my media in my fish bucket when doing water changes . I have forgotten how long my bio-max rings and sponges have been in my filter it has been so long .


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

I clean my sponge media every time I do a water change. I squeeze it as I rinse it, & put it back in the filter after cleaning it.


----------



## JMatthew (Sep 7, 2010)

Agreed with the assessments regarding carbon. Instead - ditch it and replace it with a second bag of the ceramic cylinders. This is nearly double the capacity of that filter!

Keep a bag of the carbon around just in case you need to remove chemicals or meds, but otherwise don't bother for the day to day.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I don't use carbon either and my water is super clear. I only use it to do other miscellaneous stuff like filter rainwater before adding or etc.. But I switched from rainwater to RO water so now I never use any carbon. 

I only use filter floss. And change it once i realize outflow is getting slowed.*


----------



## jesica (Sep 8, 2010)

The best method is to use used aquarium water from a water change and squeeze the sponge several times until nothing more is expelled form the sponge. You also may use de-chlorinated tap water or well water (without added chemicals) for rinsing your sponge media. I often will use both methods and I will use the de-chlorinated tap water for the final rinses until the rinse water in no longer dirty.


----------



## tazzapooj (Sep 20, 2010)

ive just set up a new tank and found tiny little snails floating too, ive no idea where they came from. i think ill take out my carbon pads now on reading this cheers.


----------

